# Best Television Show of All Time



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 1, 2006)

Deep Space Nine and The Next Generation and Babylon 5!!!!!


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 1, 2006)

The Dick Van Dyke Show and the Andy Griffith Show!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> The Dick Van Dyke Show and the Andy Griffith Show!!!!!!!!



 Andy was the da man!!


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by wsw201_
> ...



For some reason me and my wife are watching Matlock all of time too.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 1, 2006)

DONT GIVE NAMES, someone MAKE A POLL with a list of like 20 shows or something


----------



## cupotea (Jan 1, 2006)

How about we give names and you make the poll? We're biased towards the names we're giving you!

All in the Family!!!


----------



## Craig (Jan 1, 2006)

I won't make you a poll...it's pretty simple:

Best Shows...ever:

All in the Family
Buffy The Vampire Slayer
Angel
Dick Van Dyke
Firefly
Arrested Development
Lost
Crocodile Hunter
The Jeff Corwin Experience


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 1, 2006)

Seinfeld
The Three Stooges
China Beach
21 Jump St.
Law and Order
Judge Judy!
American Bandstand
Happy Days
The Outer Limits


[Edited on 1-1-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 1, 2006)

Smallville
Alias
Everybody loves Raymond
Welcome back Carter
Happy Days
Lost
Survivor
Veronica Mars


----------



## Gregg (Jan 1, 2006)

The Waltons

Little House on the Prairie


----------

